# Problem bei CHar hochladen zum 1000sten...



## Aetas.Mage (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo erstma !

Mein Problem is das ich mir den Blasc Installer runtergeladen hab und dann auch ohne weiteres Installiert habe. Habe WoW über Blasc gestartet und dann später wieder ausgelogt. Nun kommt  " Die Profile , xxxxx wurden nich abgeglichen da sie seit dem letzten Datenabgleich nicht geändert wurden".
Dann gehe ich zu Blasc und suche meinen Char " Aetas" , da erscheint zwar mein char ABER lvl 33 und in einer anderen Gilde in der ich früher mal war?!
Das hab ich bestimmt schon 1000 mal versucht aber es passiert nichts.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen thx vorraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Aetas.Mage,

hast du geprüft ob der BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiv ist? Charauswahl -> Addons und dann mal prüfen bitte.


----------



## Bellamia (7. Juli 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denk Dir nix mir gehts genauso ...
Ich habe BlascProfiler 2 mal Neu installiert... Daruaf geachtet das er im Addon monitor auch ausgewählt ist...
Ok Wow über Blasc gestartet... 
WoW wieder beendet... 
Char gesucht.... 

Bellamia - Visitenkarten 

Mehr is net... 

Dann nochmal schlau angestellt... und alles über Manuel hochladen... 
Und was passiert 

Bellamia hatt ausrüstung an die sie seit monaten nicht mal mehr besitzt und ein Kerl ist sie auch noch 
Und die Berufe stimmen auch nicht... 

Ja jetzt kommt etwas von wegen cache und so 

strgF5 
Auch schon mind. 10 mal gemacht nach jedem reload  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin am verzweifeln und werd langsam ein bischen sauer... 
Ich weiss das Ihr euch mega mühe gebt aber irgendwie is halt doch der Wurm drin ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. Juli 2006)

Bellamia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, kannst du eventuell mal deine blasc.ini (aus dem BLASC Verzeichnis) und die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua (\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler) an regnor@blasc.de schicken... ich schau mir das dann gleich an.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Osaic (7. Juli 2006)

Habt ihr die Option "veraltete Addons aktivieren" ebenfalls aktiviert?

Bei mir erscheint der BLASC Profiler als veraltet und hat anfangs auch nicht funktioniert.

Grüße Osaic


----------



## Bellamia (7. Juli 2006)

^^ Ja hab ich aktiviert ... Blasc ist nich mein einziges Addon ;O) 
Aber Hast recht da sollte mann schon auch drauf achten ;O)


----------



## Aetas.Mage (7. Juli 2006)

Ich hab alte Add ons aktiviert ma sehn obs ohne funzt.


----------



## Aetas.Mage (7. Juli 2006)

Also jez hat es funtioniert hab manuell Hochgeladen!
(Was anfangs auch net ging) 

Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Bellamia (7. Juli 2006)

bei mir gehts immernoch nicht ....


----------



## Regnor (10. Juli 2006)

Bellamia schrieb:


> bei mir gehts immernoch nicht ....



hallo, wie schon oben geschrieben. bitte schicke mir folgende 2 dateien:
BLASCProfilerConfig.lua (\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler) 
blasc.ini (aus dem BLASC Verzeichnis) 

an regnor@blasc.de

ich schau mir das dann an.

gruß regnor


----------

